# Hunter vs Windham



## mugen939 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well after hitting both these mountains up for the first time back to back I can easily say that for me Windham is better. Hunter seems to be great for park riding but that's it. Even though Windham was way more packed it was still quicker to get on the lifts and the trails seemed to flow much nicer. NOw I didn't touch any black on either mountain so that may be different but as for blues and greens Windham had it hands down.


----------

